# Can we share a bit of love please?



## stuh84

This forum is turning into a bit of a war recently.

Every single thread near enough seems to be devolving into some form of argument, some people getting their heads so far up their arses they can see what they had for breakfast, and just general bad feeling.

Why does everything have to turn into an arguement? I've been guilty of it myself sometimes, but I try and keep meself calm when I can.







Think of the animals


----------



## hufschmid

+1


----------



## Elysian

if my dog and cat can do it, why can't everyone?


----------



## stuh84

Got it in one


----------



## hufschmid

Elysian said:


> if my dog and cat can do it, why can't everyone?



 awesome pic


----------



## Elysian

hufschmid said:


> awesome pic



took it last night, went back to try and take another and they had already moved


----------



## silentrage

Everytime you argue on ss.org forums, god kills a jailbait, think of the jailbaits.


----------



## Elysian

silentrage said:


> Everytime you argue on ss.org forums, god kills a jailbait, think of the jailbaits.



think but don't touch


----------



## vampiregenocide

Everyone just needs to like...chill out man.


----------



## budda

adam






and they're currently sharing a chair to sleep on.

!


----------



## ohio_eric




----------



## hufschmid

both parts must love each other and eat carots


----------



## nespythe

Metal-heads are supposed to be narrow-minded, ugly and stupid. Stop this foolishness nao!


BAWWWWLLLLLL. Kitties so cute, I want them all!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

nespythe said:


> Emos are supposed to be narrow-minded, ugly and stupid.



Fixed


----------



## stuh84




----------



## El Caco

Today she bounces for love


----------



## darren

Elysian said:


> if my dog and cat can do it, why can't everyone?



Because your dog and cat both agree on their love for basswood... good to chew on, AND good to scratch!


----------



## D-EJ915

darren said:


> Because your dog and cat both agree on their love for basswood... good to chew on, AND good to scratch!


lol


cute pics you guys


----------



## Mr. S

chill dudes 



vampiregenocide said:


> Everyone just needs to like...chill out man.


----------



## vampiregenocide

The Young Ones ftw


----------



## playstopause




----------



## renzoip

+1. Glad someone brought that up!


----------



## Rick




----------



## Cancer

silentrage said:


> Everytime you argue on ss.org forums, god kills a jailbait, think of the jailbaits.



Yeah, their so cute and cuddly....















 sorry, I had to do it, this had me ROFLMAO.


----------



## ohio_eric

Who wants cookies?


----------



## stuh84

I DO


----------



## vampiregenocide

Cancer said:


> http://www.yamonsvotal.com/Lapdance3/jailbait.png



Lol duuuude thats some risky shit.


----------



## Randy

I  cookies! Thanks Eric!


----------



## silentrage

vampiregenocide said:


> Lol duuuude thats some risky shit.



Not if it's our little secret...
I mean... I heard from a friend...
Wait, I mean... I read it on some forum that I'm not a member of...
yeah....


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Cancer said:


> Yeah, their so cute and cuddly....
> http://www.yamonsvotal.com/Lapdance3/jailbait.png



DO WANT.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Elysian said:


> think but don't touch



unless your JJ


----------



## budda

supposed to be focusing on love, not jailbait!


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Stealthtastic said:


> unless your JJ



Or me.



budda said:


> supposed to be focusing on love, not jailbait!



Why can't I focus on loving the jailbait? 



stuh84 said:


>



To NOM or not to NOM. That, is the question.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

The Atomic Ass said:


> Or me.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't I focus on loving the jailbait?
> 
> 
> 
> To NOM or not to NOM. That, is the question.





Well im still a minor so i am free from getting in trouble from tapping teh jailbaitz.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## The Atomic Ass

Stealthtastic said:


> Well im still a minor so i am free from getting in trouble from tapping teh jailbaitz.



I act in a juvenile manner, does that count?


----------



## petereanima

here, for you, for the love, i spread some cuteness, brought to you by my darling:


----------



## Thrashmanzac

you all


----------



## shadowgenesis

The Atomic Ass said:


> To NOM or not to NOM. That, is the question.



Pure win! lol

this thread rules. any and all threads containing cats rule.


----------



## budda

peter that pic is great!

bump for


----------



## Xaios

<militant-straightedge-hardcore>
I will fucking fight you. 
</militant-straightedge-hardcore>




J/k, I feel the same way, relief is needed. Thankfully, there's always hugging cats.









(The hXc bit, I used to be a moderator on the Purevolume.com forums, still have mod priviliges in fact even though I resigned literally because I like this forum way more, but I can never resist mocking some of the posers there.)


----------



## The Atomic Ass

Xaios said:


>



Awwwwwww, that's so cute, I wanna pop a baloon right over top their heads.


----------



## amonb

The Atomic Ass said:


> Awwwwwww, that's so cute, I wanna pop a baloon right over top their heads.


----------



## Daemoniac

aw man, im late to the 

 *cries in corner*


----------

